# Freestanding tub waste pipe ..



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes pictures and a link to the instructions if available---


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I've seen a tub with a drain setup similar to what you are describing. It was one of those walk-in tubs and it had a dishwasher style hose that connected the overflow portion of the drain assembly to the waste portion of the assembly.

If the tub is currently installed, that hose should be connected to something.


If the tub isn't installed, usually the drain fittings for the tub aren't installed until it's time to set the tub.


Agree with Mike, however. I'd like to see a model # or something at the very least.


----------



## adamavis (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys, its an aquadis sm-6340

There were no instructions...


----------



## adamavis (Oct 25, 2011)

This is the pipe I'm talking about.. Threaded on one end...

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/556934818/PVC_Bathtub_Drain_Pipes/showimage.html


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like that line is for the over flow.
https://www.bathdepot.ca/product/sm-6340.html
Strange there's so little info any where on the net on this tub.
Go back and add your location to your profile.


----------



## adamavis (Oct 25, 2011)

Updated location. The overflow already came hooked up.. weird right?

That flex hose can be hooked up like a dishwasher I suppose? Is that to code?


----------



## adamavis (Oct 25, 2011)

I just figured out how to attach images... ill take a photo of the underneath of the tub and post.


----------



## adamavis (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's the tub...


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

That _IS_ a walk in tub, isn't it? :laughing:


----------



## adamavis (Oct 25, 2011)

Nope... can i hook this up like a dishwasher or do I have to find a rigid aystem for it?


----------



## adamavis (Oct 25, 2011)

hello?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry, i'm a little confused at exactly what i'm looking at here. Which end is up? Maybe a wider picture in addition to the ones you posted already would help.


----------



## adamavis (Oct 25, 2011)

Alan said:


> Sorry, i'm a little confused at exactly what i'm looking at here. Which end is up? Maybe a wider picture in addition to the ones you posted already would help.


Thats the bottom of the tub, it's the drain. The metal hose connected to the drain goes to the overflow.

My question is more about the flex hose, The threaded end connects to the drain of the tub. How do I connect the flex hose from the drain to the abs plumbing? Is there a fitting for that like a dishwasher nipple?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I had a similar situation with a walk-in shower my wife wanted me to install. Some expensive foreign brand with a drain line setup like yours. It's been several years, but I think I used a slip nut coupling. That didn't work at first, because apparently the drain line fitting was metric! I don't think you can bury a slip fitting, but I didn't have that issue. But if I had to do it again, I'd figure a way to replace that flex drain with pvc.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

adamavis said:


> Thats the bottom of the tub, it's the drain. The metal hose connected to the drain goes to the overflow.
> 
> My question is more about the flex hose, The threaded end connects to the drain of the tub. How do I connect the flex hose from the drain to the abs plumbing? Is there a fitting for that like a dishwasher nipple?


I see now.


I would say to see if you can find a threaded ABS fitting that will screw onto the drain and eliminate the flex hose. That flexible stuff looks a little too hokey to me. It seems to be designed so that you don't have to redo any of your current plumbing. I've seen some before kind of like that and they were standard 1-1/2" threads, so a 1-1/2" female - ABS adapter screwed right onto it. Be careful not to overtighten or you will crack it.


----------



## adamavis (Oct 25, 2011)

That's what I'm looking for, thanks Alan.

That flex hose is pretty thin, ill go the traditional route.


----------

